# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του φόρουμ

## maria ps

παιδιά μόνο εγώ έχω πρόβλημα που βλέπω κομματιαστά τις σελίδες? και κάποια σημεία σκεπάζουν κάποια άλλα?

----------


## maria ps

αν μπορεί κάποιος υπεύθυνος να απαντήσει παρακαλώ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ναι και εμένα δεν μου ανοίγουν οι σελίδες αργούν πολύ η καθόλου.Υπομονή να το δει η Εύη και θα μας πει.

----------


## Evie

Μαρία για ξαναδές το... και πες μας

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τώρα μου ανοίγουν γρήγορα οι σελίδες οκ

----------


## fotis_k

Kι εμενα το πρωι ολα ανοιγαν πολυ αργα.Τωρα ειναι και παλι οκ!

----------


## mgerom

Ολα καλά .  ::

----------


## maria ps

εντάξει παιδιά τώρα που μόλις μπήκα, ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Evie

εμείς ευχαριστούμε!  :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

πατάω πάνω σε τούτο το θέμα για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο.....
Εύη ,έχε στο μυαλό σου και όταν έχεις χρόνο κοίτα τη λειτουργία με τις φωτογραφίες.....εμένα μου αργεί παρα πολυ να μου τις ανοίξει και πολύ περισσότερο να περάσει στην επόμενη.Ευχαριστώ εκ το πρωτέρον γιατί ξέρω οτι θα το κοιτάξεις.....(καλοπιασματα λέγονται αυτα,χαχαχαχχαχ)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> πατάω πάνω σε τούτο το θέμα για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο.....
> Εύη ,έχε στο μυαλό σου και όταν έχεις χρόνο κοίτα τη λειτουργία με τις φωτογραφίες.....εμένα μου αργεί παρα πολυ να μου τις ανοίξει και πολύ περισσότερο να περάσει στην επόμενη.Ευχαριστώ εκ το πρωτέρον γιατί ξέρω οτι θα το κοιτάξεις.....(καλοπιασματα λέγονται αυτα,χαχαχαχχαχ)


Βαγγέλη αργούν γιατί είναι τεράστιες ,κοίτα της Εύης στην αρχή που είναι μικρή πόσο γρήγορα ανοίγει.

----------


## vagelis76

Εύη σου βρήκα δουλειά για το απόγευμα.....
1.δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το χρώμα της γραμματοσειράς όταν απαντώ σε ενα θέμα.
2.στα σχόλια(μηνύματα) του προφίλ μου δε μπορώ να βάλω smilles.
3.ψάχνω από χτές να βρώ από που αλλάζει η καταστασή μου και δε το βρίσκω πουθενά.
4.μήπως θα έπρεπε να φαίνεται η ώρα που έχει γράψει κάποιος σε ένα ποστ και όχι μονο στη τελευταια απάντηση?
5.να μας ζητήσεις αυξηση γιατί ειμαστε απαιτητικοί
6.μη δουλεύεις μέχρι αργα υπερωρίες δε πληρώνουμε
7.θα βρώ κι αλλα,μη νομίζεις οτι ξεμπερδεύεις τόσο ευκολα απο έναν άσχετο με τα pc....

*** 5-6 & 7 χιούμορ,καλή δύναμη,γερά νευρα και πολλή δουλειά!!!*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


το 4 άκυρο είναι οκ,μαλλον δε το έβλεπα πριν λόγο πλάτους....ελπίζω να μη χρειαστει να ακυρώσω όλο το μηνυμα σε λίγο.....

----------


## Evie

Εμ θα το ακυρώσεις μόλις πάρω φόρα χαχα.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα έχω όλα αυτά υπόψιν μου, αλλά πρόκειται για πρόσθετα που δυστυχώς δεν μπαινουν αυτοματα.
Πάω για ύπνο όμως τώρα- δεν αντέχω άλλο , είμαι με 2 ώρες ύπνου. Ετοίμασε την αύξηση εσύ.

----------


## abscanary

Παιδιά προσπαθώ να στείλω ΠΜ και μου βγάζει μονίμως το ακόλουθο μήνυμα:

Η υποβληθείσα μορφή ήταν άκυρη. Προσπαθήστε πάλι.

Τι βλακεία κάνω;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Παιδιά προσπαθώ να στείλω ΠΜ και μου βγάζει μονίμως το ακόλουθο μήνυμα:
> 
> Η υποβληθείσα μορφή ήταν άκυρη. Προσπαθήστε πάλι.
> 
> Τι βλακεία κάνω;


Δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος Τίμο υπάρχει ένα προβληματάκι το έχει υπόψιν της η Εύη.Άλλαξε μορφή πήγαινε στην παλιά μορφή και στείλε πμ όταν θες.

----------


## Evie

Ναι το εχω υποψιν μου και το παλεύω πόση ώρα ... Σε καμια ωρίτσα  που θα ξαναέχω καθαρό μυαλό θα το ξαναπιάσω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα, ρωτώ εδώ!
Από το πρωί, εκεί που γράφω ωραία και καλά ή διαβάζω ένα θέμα, ξαφνικά κάνει μόνο του "ανανέωση" και με βγάζει στην αρχική σελίδα! Και το μισογραμμένο ποστ δεν αποθηκεύεται κάπου. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους; Όποτε μπορείτε δείτε το   :winky:  
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μου έγινε και μένα αλλά πήγα πίσω και το είχε όπως το άφησα.

----------


## vagelis76

και σε μενααααααααααααα
 ::   ::   ::  
4 φορές προσπάθησα να καλωσορίσω το Σταύρο......
κάνε copy συχνά το μήνυμα (πρόταση)που γράφεις αλλιώς δε σώνεσαι!!!!!

----------


## abscanary

Και σε μένα το κάνει   ::  
σώσε μας Εύη   :winky:

----------


## Evie

Ναι το κοιταω το κοιταω! Αχ ολα μαζεμένα ήρθαν μέρες που είναι.. πάλι θα το ξενυχτησω.  ::

----------


## abscanary

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς παιδιά, σε εμένα πάντως η λειτουργία "Δημιουργία νέου Θέματος" πέφτει πάνω στον τίτλο της υποενότητας, π.χ. "Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε". Επισυνάπτω σχετική φωτό:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπορεί να το έφτιαξε η Εύη εγώ οκ το βλέπω.

----------


## Evie

Ναι βασικα για καποιο λόγο έχουν ανακατευτεί σε μερικούς τα 2 θεματα :roll: ....
Εκανα όμως μια αλλαγή, για ξαναδέστο  σε παρακαλώ Τίμο!

----------


## abscanary

Εμένα μου είναι ακόμη μπερδεμένο Εύη 
Μόλις το κοίταξα

----------


## Evie

Είνιαι ότι έχεις έναν ξεχωριστό browser...
Αλλά σήμερα είμαι λίγο πιεσμένη με τις σπουδές μου, αν δεν είναι επείγον θα το κοιτάξω αύριο!

----------


## abscanary

Αλοίμονο! Πρώτα το διάβασμα Εύη, τρέχα   :winky:

----------


## Evie

Καλησπέρα Τίμο, για ρίξε μια ματιά τώρα..

----------


## abscanary

Συγγνώμη Εύη, δεν είδα εγκαίρως το μήνυμα.
Λοιπόν το μπέρδεμα δεν υπάρχει πια, απλά μια σχεδιαστική λεπτομέρεια έμεινε.
Το εικονίδιο κρύβει τα 2 πρώτα γράμματα της λέξης Δημιουργία

----------


## abscanary

Εύη υπάρχουν κάποιες φωτογραφίες δικές σου που δεν μου εμφανίζονται, συγκεκριμένα η comment_reply.gif στα προφίλ και κάποια με τίτλο "Νέες Δημοσιεύσεις" στην κεντρική σελίδα.

----------


## Evie

> Εύη υπάρχουν κάποιες φωτογραφίες δικές σου που δεν μου εμφανίζονται, συγκεκριμένα η comment_reply.gif στα προφίλ και κάποια με τίτλο "Νέες Δημοσιεύσεις" στην κεντρική σελίδα.


Διορθώθηκε , ευχαριστώ Τίμο  :winky:

----------


## fotis_k

Eυη ευχαριστουμε για το photo gallery.Μετα την αλλαγη ομως με το που βγω απο καποιο θεμα με πεταει.

----------


## Evie

Στο φορουμ εννοείς; Ε κάνε μια μέρα υπομονή, αυτά τα 2 προγράμματα κοιτάνε να συνεργαστούν και γίνεται μπέρδεμα. 

Υπάρχουν διάφορα προβλήματα, όμως μέχρι  αυριο ελπίζω να έχουν διορθωθεί.

----------


## vagelis76

ο ρε αμοιρη τι ξενύχτη θα ρίξεις πάλι.........
δε μπορω να βάλω φωτο.....μου λεει να κλείσω πρώτα το αλμπουμ.....ποιο αλμπουμ αφου δεν έχω?
όταν το φτιάξεις θα το δούμε με ησυχία....σημασία έχει που το υλοποίησες....

----------


## Evie

Έχεις αλμπουμ! Εχει δημιουργηθεί αυτόματα αφού είσαι μέλος. Εσύ κάνε  απλά προσθήκη αρχειου. Και ο Θεός βοηθός.

----------


## vagelis76

> Έχεις αλμπουμ! Εχει δημιουργηθεί αυτόματα αφού είσαι μέλος. Εσύ κάνε  απλά προσθήκη αρχειου. Και ο Θεός βοηθός.


  ::   ::   ::  αστον αυτόν είναι απασχολημένος με τις αυριανές τελετες.....  ::   ::  
προσπάθησα πριν και μου ελεγε να κλεισω κατι νομίζω το αλμπουμ....
από αυριο,αφου το δουλεύεις και μόνο που θα ταλαιπωρηθώ ο άσχετος....
τελειοποίησετο και μας τα λές αναλυτικά.....

κάτι άσχετο.....δε μπορώ να βάλω playlist στο προφίλ μου γιατι? δε χωραει όλο το link....http://www.youtube.com/my_playlists

----------


## Evie

βαζεις μονο το id  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

> βαζεις μονο το id


δηλάδη??????μη γελατε οι υπόλοιποι....
http://www.youtube.com/my_playlists----->τι να βαλω από αυτο?

----------


## Evie

Ανοίγεις την playlist που θέλεις (αν είναι πολλές) και, από τη διεύθυνση που προκύπτει, επιλέγεις τα περίεργα γραμματάκια μετα το* "v="* και πριν το *"feature=PlayList"*

----------


## vagelis76

δυστυχώς δε μπόρω να το κάνω......  ::   ::  
θα το ψαξω όμως....πάντως δε βρισκω "v" και τα υπόλοιπα....

----------


## fotis_k

Ενταξει ειναι σημερα Ευη..το γλιτωσες παλι το ξενυχτι  ::

----------


## Evie

> δυστυχώς δε μπόρω να το κάνω......   
> θα το ψαξω όμως....πάντως δε βρισκω "v" και τα υπόλοιπα....


Για δες αυτό Βαγγέλη
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=759

----------


## abscanary

> μια σχεδιαστική λεπτομέρεια έμεινε.
> Το εικονίδιο κρύβει τα 2 πρώτα γράμματα της λέξης Δημιουργία (νέου Θέματος)


Είναι ΟΚ και αυτό τώρα Εύη   :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Εύη κατι άλλαξες στη στηλη που φαίνεται το προφιλ μας στα ποστ και η κατάσταση παρουσιάζεται ακριβώς διπλα στο αβαταρ μας....
εκεί υπάρχει ένα προβληματάκι...κάποιεσ λέξεις κόβονταικαι δε παρουσιάζονται ολόκληρες.....
ευχαριστω

----------


## Evie

Έτοιμο Βαγγέλη (θέλω να πιστεύω)  ::

----------


## vagelis76

ok  μια χαρούλα μεγαλο-τεχνικε  μου !!!!!!!

----------


## abscanary

Εύη στην μπάρα των στοιχείων του συγγραφέα υπάρχουν τα εικονίδια αποστολής προσωπικού μηνύματος, ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομίου κλπ. OnMouseOver μου εμφανίζονται ερωτηματικά (Πχ ????????? ??????????). Τι παίζει?   :winky:

----------


## Evie

Τίμο αν περάσεις ξανά με το ποντίκι από πάνω θα βρεις την απάντηση στο γρίφο.  ::  

Απλά κάποιοι κειμενογράφοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τα ελληνικά  :winky:  )

----------


## abscanary

OK Εύη. Το έλυσες κι αυτό   :winky:

----------


## abscanary

Εύη να σε ενημερώσω απλώς ότι η προσάρτηση της υπογραφής δεν μου λειτουργεί σωστά στον AVANT BROWSER (και στον IE 6). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι για να φύγει ένα μήνυμα με υπογραφή πρέπει να ακολουθήσω τα εξής βήματα:
1. Να κάνω προεπισκόπηση & όχι αποστολή 
2. Να επιλέξω προσάρτηση υπογραφής
3. Αποστολή (αυτό σε κάθε μήνυμα)

Αντίθετα στον FIREFOX όλα πάνε πρίμα. Τα μηνύματα φεύγουν με υπογραφή απευθείας, χωρίς την παραπάνω διαδικασία.

ασυμβατότητες   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλημέρα Εύη!  ::   Να ενημερώσω κι εγώ ότι εδώ και κάποιες μέρες (3-4) προσπαθώ να αλλάξω την κατάστασή μου ("τι κάνετε αυτή τη στιγμή;") και δε με αφήνει! Δε συμβαίνει τίποτα απολύτως, απλώς με αφήνει στο ίδιο σημείο. Προσπαθώ και από την αρχική αλλά και από άλλες σελίδες. Όποτε έχεις χρόνο! (έτσι κι αλλιώς συνεχίζω να διαβάζωωωωω! Δεν άλλαξε κάτι, οπότε δε βιάζομαι  ::  )
Ευχαριστώ!  ::

----------


## Evie

Αντιγόνη το έλεγξα πολλές φορές και πάντα δουλεύει κανονικά...για ξαναδοκίμασε το αν μπορείς.. κι αν πάλι δε δουλεύει πες μου σε παρακαλώ με ποιο browser αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημα   ::

----------


## vagelis76

παιδιά απόψε καθυστερει πάρααα πολύ να μου ανοίξει τα θέματα και τις δημοσιεύσεις....
κατι σαν να είναι αργή η συνδεσή μου.....συμβαίνει και σε αλλούς ή να παρώ την εταιρεία για βραδυνό καυγα?????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και εμένα Βαγγέλη αλλά μου το κάνει και στο facebook.

----------


## Evie

χμ μάλλον συμβαίνει επειδή ανεβάζω διάφορα στο server, γιατί σας περιμένουν εκπλήξεις   ::  
Δυστυχώς  δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω αργότερα (όπου όλοι θα κοιμάστε) γιατί θα κοιμηθώ σχετικά νωρίς σήμερα..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> χμ μάλλον συμβαίνει επειδή ανεβάζω διάφορα στο server, γιατί σας περιμένουν εκπλήξεις   
> Δυστυχώς  δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω αργότερα (όπου όλοι θα κοιμάστε) γιατί θα κοιμηθώ σχετικά νωρίς σήμερα..


Συνέχισε μου αρέσει που αργούν να ανοίξουν οι σελίδες αν είναι έτσι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

> χμ μάλλον συμβαίνει επειδή ανεβάζω διάφορα στο server, γιατί σας περιμένουν εκπλήξεις   
> Δυστυχώς  δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω αργότερα (όπου όλοι θα κοιμάστε) γιατί θα κοιμηθώ σχετικά νωρίς σήμερα..


εππππππππ σε τσάκωσα Εύη....και ήμουν έτοιμος να σου κόψω το βαρέων και ανθυγειινών(επιδομα)......συν  έχισε συνέχισε
Κωστή κι έμενα μου αρέσει αν είναι αυτή η αιτία....... 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Evie

...τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να είναι αυτή   ::

----------


## abscanary

Εύη η σελίδα παρουσιάζει προβλήματα σε διαφορετικούς Browsers. Σε ΙΕ6 & Avant υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα χρώματα σε όλους τους καταλόγους ενώ οι τέλευταίες δημοσιεύσεις κάθε καταλόγου "μπερδεύονται" με τις λειτουργίες του υποσέλιδου (Φωτό 1). Επίσης η φωτογραφία που δηλώνει ότι ένα μέλος είναι online δεν εμφανίζεται (φωτό 2). Στον Firefox 2.0.0.20 τα πράγματα είναι άσχημα. θα σου στείλω φωτό μόλις μπορέσω. Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι η σελίδα δεν είναι αναγνώσιμη με αυτόν τον browser    :winky:

----------


## Evie

> Εύη η σελίδα παρουσιάζει προβλήματα σε διαφορετικούς Browsers. Σε ΙΕ6 & Avant υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα χρώματα σε όλους τους καταλόγους ενώ οι τέλευταίες δημοσιεύσεις κάθε καταλόγου "μπερδεύονται" με τις λειτουργίες του υποσέλιδου (Φωτό 1). Επίσης η φωτογραφία που δηλώνει ότι ένα μέλος είναι online δεν εμφανίζεται (φωτό 2). Στον Firefox 2.0.0.20 τα πράγματα είναι άσχημα. θα σου στείλω φωτό μόλις μπορέσω. Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι η σελίδα δεν είναι αναγνώσιμη με αυτόν τον browser


Καλησπέρα Τίμο,
η  φωτογραφία  που δηλώνει ότι ένα μέλος είναι online μπήκε. Σχετικά με τα χρώματα, θα το κοιτάξω. Αλλά γιατί δεν ανανεώνεις τις εκδόσεις σου στον IE και τον Firefox?[lshades:2jh5lzcd][/lshades:2jh5lzcd]

----------


## abscanary

Εύη ο Firefox δεν είναι σε δικό μου Η/Υ οπότε δεν μπορώ να τον αλλάξω. Αντίθετα αναβάθμισα τον ΙΕ. Να σου πω ότι ο Firefox 2 δεν  παρουσιάζει τα προβλήματα που παρουσίαζε και είναι πλέον χρηστικός. Η σελίδα δείχνει πολύ όμορφη με τον IE 8. Αντίθετα με όλους τους Browsers (ΙΕ 8, Firefox 2, Avant) υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην προεπισκόπηση. Tα εικονίδια εμφανίζονται κάθετα σε μια ατελείωτη λίστα.

----------


## xXx

Το google chrome το έχεις δουλέψει Τίμο??

----------


## Ηλιας Σαββαϊδης

εγο πεδια μπενο στον κοδικο μου και οταν μπενο στις διμοσιευσις μετα βγενο απο τον κοδικο μου,οχι εγο μονο του

----------


## abscanary

όχι Bill δεν το έχω δουλέψει

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδια σημερα το φορουμ εχει μια απεριγραπτη εμφανιση...δε λειτουργει τιποτα, σε ολα τα εικονιδια βλεπω ενα κοκκινο Χ!!!
Μονο σε εμενα συμβαινει αυτο ή κ στους υπολοιπους???

----------


## douke-soula

και γω τα βλεπω περιεργα τα πραγματα

----------


## douke-soula

ουτε το μπανερ δεν βλεπω μονο ενα ασπρο φοντο που γραφει greekbirdclub.com

----------


## Antigoni87

Κι εγώ βλέπω περίεργα πράγματα, και δε μ' αφήνει και να ποστάρω! Ή μ' αφήνει όταν επιμείνω πολύ   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Μια από τα ίδια παιδιά κι εγώ....κυριαρχεί το λευκό και κάποιες φορές δεν ανοίγει θέματα....
Ευηηηηηη τρέχα και σώσε μας......

----------


## douke-soula

ΕΥΗ ΕΥΗ ΕΥΗ 
ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ   ::  
ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Σε εμενα εστρωσε τωρα!!!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Και σε μένα!!!!!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και σε μένα όλα είναι οκ τώρα αλλά το πρωί δεν είχα πρόβλημα.  ::

----------


## vagelis76

οκ ξαναβρήκε το χρώμα του,μικροπραγματάκια μόνο φαίνονται κάπως αλλά πιστεύω θα στρώσουν και εκείνα....

----------


## douke-soula

και προς τα εδω καλο μου φαινεται

----------


## pajonas

Μερικές φορές όταν αλλάζω σελίδα μου εμφανίζει πάνω από το λογότυπο του site τον κώδικά του. Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα ο κώδικας του phpΒΒ? Αργεί κιόλας να φορτώσει.

----------


## Antigoni87

Επειδή είσαι φρέσκος στην παρέα μας, δε θα ξέρεις ότι τώρα έχουμε ήδη αλλάξει σέρβερ γιατί στον προηγούμενο ήμασταν φόρουμ για χελώνες κι όχι για πτηνά  ::  ...και άμεσα το φόρουμ θα αλλάξει εντελώς και εμφάνιση! Οπότε θα εξαφανιστούν κι αυτά τα προβλήματα. Αρχές του Δεκέμβρη ευελπιστούμε να σας εκπλήξουμε ευχάριστα, λίγη υπομονή ακόμη  ::   ::

----------


## budgiefun

οσον αφορά τα σχόλια  παρατήρησα οτι όταν γράφονται με greeklish εμφανίζονται κανονικά στον άλλο επειδη και εγω εχω κατι σχολια που λένε: ΟΞΉΞ»ΞΉΟΟΟΞΏΞ½ΞΏΟ ΟΞ―Ξ»Ξ΅ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ¬Ξ½ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ³Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ±!!!!!!!!! και γενικώς κατι τέτοια.

ενω σε αυτο το σχόλιο που μου έστειλε *η μικρή Λατίνα* οι λατινικοί χαρακτήρες φαίνονταν μια χαρά ενω απο εκει και μετα που ήταν ατα Ελληνικά έγιναν μαντάρα :*Dum loquimur, fugerit invida aetas: carpe diem quam minimum credula postero.*ΞΞ΅ΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ±ΟΞ·! ΞΟΟΞ� Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ· Ξ±Ξ³Ξ±ΟΞ·ΞΌΞ Ξ½Ξ· ΞΌΞΏΟ 


Έχει κάποια βάση

----------


## χρηστος

όταν πατάω πάνω σε κάποιο προφίλ μου βγάζει αυτό και το προφίλ το δείχνει τεράστιο  


[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /memberlist.php on line 781: Undefined index: BLOGGER
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /memberlist.php on line 782: Undefined index: FACEBOOK
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3117: Undefined variable: user
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3117: Trying to get property of non-object
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3124: Undefined variable: phpbb_root_path
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3124: Undefined variable: phpEx
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3132: Undefined variable: user
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3132: Trying to get property of non-object
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3770: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /includes/functions.php:2963)
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3772: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /includes/functions.php:2963)
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3773: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /includes/functions.php:2963)
[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3774: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /includes/functions.php:2963

----------


## Antigoni87

Και κάποιοι από την ομάδα διαχείρισης έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα στα προφίλ με Internet πχ, ενώ με Mozilla όχι, αν και αυτό μπορεί και να είναι τυχαίο.
Εγώ ας πούμε τα βλέπω κανονικά τα σχόλια, με εξαίρεση ότι βλέπω στην κορυφή της σελίδας κι αυτά που παραθέτει από πάνω ο Χρήστος.
Είναι κι αυτό θέμα μεταφοράς, σήμερα-αύριο τελειώνουμε και τις αγορές μας (νέο skin) και μετά δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα!
Καλά κάνετε και μας τα λέτε για να ξέρουμε πού βαδίζουμε  ::  .

Σε σένα Γιώργο θα μιλάω μόνο στα Λατινικά!!  ::

----------


## kilias

> όταν πατάω πάνω σε κάποιο προφίλ μου βγάζει αυτό και το προφίλ το δείχνει τεράστιο  
> 
> 
> [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /memberlist.php on line 781: Undefined index: BLOGGER
> [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /memberlist.php on line 782: Undefined index: FACEBOOK
> [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3117: Undefined variable: user
> [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3117: Trying to get property of non-object
> [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3124: Undefined variable: phpbb_root_path
> [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions.php on line 3124: Undefined variable: phpEx
> ...


Και σε εμένα το ίδιο.

http://www.imagebam.com/image/3ebf97108548909

----------


## NASOS

και μενα μια απο τα ιδια,
το δοκιμασα με google chrome kai motzila αλλα και με explorer με τον τελευταιο να βγαζει λιγοτερα αλαμπουρνεζικα σε σχεση με τους 2 πρωτους.

----------


## xXx

σε λίγες μέρες όλα αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν!   ::

----------


## zemix

φωτογραφιούλες πότε θα ξαναδούμε...........??????
 ::

----------


## xXx

γιατί υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις φωτογραφίες και δεν το ξέρω??  ::

----------


## douke-soula

δεν ξερω για ποιες φωτογραφιες μιλατε αλλα αν πατησεις ψηλα(κατω απο το μπανερ) στην κατηγορια φωτογραφιες  γραφει not found

----------


## zemix

ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης. δεν υπάρχει σελίδα!!!! δηλαδή σε εσάς λειτουργεί κανονικά? βλέπετε άλμπουμ κλπ...?

----------


## Niva2gr

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες έχουν μεταφερθεί και θα μπορείτε να τις δείτε σε λίγες μέρες πάλι. 
Κάποιες όμως αναπόφευκτα χάθηκαν όταν μεταφερθήκαμε στον καινούριο server.
Υπομονή λίγες μέρες ακόμα, και όλα θα αλλάξουν!   ::

----------

